# Anyone in the Raleigh, NC area?



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

In May I am doing some training in Raleigh and was wondering if there were any people in the area into darts.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Frogface is located up there. Also, jcgso in the Greenville area which I believe is not too far from there. Unfortunately, I am about three hours away in Columbia, SC.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea, frogface is the only person I know of in Raleigh. I'm near Charlotte (a few hours away) and there are some others not too far from here.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea just poor old frogface 

Well, there are actually a few others but they aren't very active on the board. I'll shoot you an invite to our locals board so you can see who might be around or nearish.


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

frogface said:


> Yea just poor old frogface
> 
> Well, there are actually a few others but they aren't very active on the board. I'll shoot you an invite to our locals board so you can see who might be around or nearish.


Heyyy I'm tryin....Just not enough time in the day!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

are you still planning on moving to the DC area or will that not be for a while?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I move to Alexandria at the end of this month. I just have a week of training in mid May and was curious if there were any fellow dendroboard people to visit while I wad there.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

What kind of training?

Jake


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Beer training. I am going to work for a craft/ import beer bar chain called World of Beer.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in good ole Raleigh! Not many froggers around this area!


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh and if you are going to be here in May depending on the date, the exotic animal expo will be here the 4th and 5th at the fair grounds. There is always a bunch of frogs there!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

That sounds like a fun event, but I will be in town between the 13th and 19th of May.


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

I am in Charlotte, NC


----------

